# POI moving on 870 W/red dot



## growlernc (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm back to hunting turkeys with the factory beads until this is fixed. I have a reciever mounted dot sight on my 870 and the zero moves with every shot. The .840" choke compresses the pattern so much that it must magnify the problem. Most likely the barrel is moving in the reciever as the mount straddles the reciever and replaces the stock pins with screws to lock in down. I have tried to really romp down on the mag tube cap that retains the barrel to no avail. A local gunsmith said he has had to mount dot sights to the barrel vent via an extension (to move the sight back over the reciever) for others having the same issue I am having. Anyone have an idea for locking the barrel more solidly into the reciever so I can still use the mount I have?


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

You might try some shim stock wrapped around the barrel extension to tighten things up a little( be carefull not to cover the extractor slot.
The other solution would be to find a mount where you could move your red dot sight onto the barrel as suggested.


----------

